# 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter



## sumtingwong (Jul 25, 2008)

Getting a Torque converter clutch stuck open code and would love to hear from anyone else who has dealt with it. New TC is $700-$1100 plus $1200 labor and would REALLY like to avoid that.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter (sumtingwong)*

Pretty hard to avoid, will have to replace TC sooner or later.


----------



## sumtingwong (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter (GLS-S4)*

Dang it...I even tried getting one from ace converters who seems to have EVERY other S4 tranny code but mine in stock. What will happne if I keep driving it the way it is ?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter (sumtingwong)*

Trans fluid temp will be slightly elevated due to TC internal seal leak and TC won't fully lock up at higher speeds resulting in slighty higher criusing RPM on the highway.
Not sure what happens if run too long in this state, we've heard people say everything from TC will blow up and destroy trans while others say TC will last a long time with the internal seal leaking.
Some replacement TC content in this post:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...06044


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Trans fluid temp will be slightly elevated due to TC internal seal leak and TC won't fully lock up at higher speeds resulting in slighty higher criusing RPM on the highway.
Not sure what happens if run too long in this state, we've heard people say everything from TC will blow up and destroy trans while others say TC will last a long time with the internal seal leaking.
Some replacement TC content in this post:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...06044

Is it possible that the above could happen w/o getting a CEL? If so is there a way to check if it is with out taking it out. My warranty is up in about 8k miles & I suspect that it's going.
1. It takes for EVERRRR for it to go into reverse
2. It keeps switching back & forth between 4th & 5th gear if I am not babying the throttle and if I do give it throttle it won't shift into 5th, even if I switch to manual tip mode, it just red lines & I have to let off for it to change
3. If I am around half throttle or more it will shift from one gear to the next, then pull a little, then it's like I took my foot off the throttle for a second or 2 (boost spikes when it does this but rpm goes down) then it pulls for the rest of the gear, then switches to the next gear & repeats










_Modified by b5in at 3:25 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Hijack on.. Ever change the fluid or check if the level is OK?
If not then that's where you start.
End hijack


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 AUDI S4 crap-tronic torque converter (sumtingwong)*

^ Agreed


_Quote, originally posted by *sumtingwong* »_Getting a Torque converter clutch stuck open code

What specific code are you getting ?
Everything in your recent description does not correspond to only a TC Seal Leak.


----------

